# My first rats!



## firsttimerattiemom (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, I finally got my boys yesterday afternoon from an amazing local breeder. Despite still being skittish and refusing to approach my hand when I lay it down in the cage, I absolutely adore them and have high hopes that they'll eventually become comfortable with me. Does anyone have any tips to get them more comfortable and...well, less skittish?

I got some pretty good pictures of two of them, however the other is always in the darkest spot in the cage so I was only able to get a slightly blurry picture of him.

Atlas (named after the weapons company in the Borderlands games) is the black variegated dumbo (sleeping on the igloo in the second pic).

Titus (named after Titus Andromedon from Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt) is the cinnamon agouti dumbo rex in the first picture.

Timothy (named after Doppelgänger Jack in Borderlands: The Presequel) is the blue point Siamese dumbo rex in the first and second picture.


----------



## firsttimerattiemom (Jul 9, 2017)

Updating with a clearer picture of Atlas!


----------



## crazyfoxmachine (Apr 20, 2017)

Lovely rats! Also - can I just say - naming a rat after Titus is beyond glorious.


----------



## firsttimerattiemom (Jul 9, 2017)

crazyfoxmachine said:


> Lovely rats! Also - can I just say - naming a rat after Titus is beyond glorious.


I had just decided that I really wanted to give rats a shot when I started watching the show. Once I fell in love, I knew I had to name one of my future boys Titus. And it fit him perfectly as well! My boy is a bit of an escape artist (according to their breeder) and from what I've seen, he's definitely wonderfully sassy and only cares about what affects him. Which was further proved when Atlas and Timothy were establishing their dominance right beside Titus. But he just kept on eating his pasta without a single care.


----------

